# Quick detail spray



## dab (Feb 13, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a QD spray to use. The car is silver if that makes a difference to which one to buy.


----------



## Alex_TT (Feb 22, 2010)

Look into Meguiars NXT generation speed detailer mate. i used it the other day on my silver TT and got a good finish, dont think it would make a difference if you used it on a darker colour though.


----------



## LOWEY (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi, most of the guys on here will suggest Red Mist by dodo juice, I have tried this and also Meguiars Ultimate detailer. I know I will be told to wash my mouth out but Meguiars leaves the red mist standing, BUT that is MY opinion-and I am sticking to it! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Paul


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Meguiars Ultimate detailer for me. 

DAZ


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Megs for me too, thanks for the reminder as I've just remembered I'm about to run out. Get some Waffle Weave cloths too, they're brilliant. I know you didn't ask about cloths but I can't stop recommending them to anyone that'll listen, they're amazing.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

Finish Kare restorer qd for wiping down whilst drying and then serious perfomance show detailer for the final wipe down. Klearkote QD is also good, i've used megs qd in the past and it was ... erm not good. This is the Leon with finnish kare and the audi that I owned before with some Jeffs including Jeffs QD.


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

dab said:


> Can anyone recommend a QD spray to use. The car is silver if that makes a difference to which one to buy.


Dab

Look into this Britemax spray - http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/b ... ine_1.html

I recently went to see a pro detailer about some paintwork defects. Asked him about QD sprays as had personally no experience of them. He recommended the above product, said it's great to use as both a drying aide (i.e. spray a bit onto wet car pre towelling down) or as a dry detailing spray (i.e. removing water marks which have dried on). Some apparently don't work well when used as a drying aide.

I figured given that a pro uses it then it's good enough for me. I have used on the glass too and it removes all the water marks very easily. It also leaves a very slick feeling film on the car. Supposed to help prolong the life of the wax which I can believe if used often as it does seem to leave an additional layer on the car.

For the record, I also asked the pro about the clearkote quickshine as had read good reviews about it on plenty of detailing forums. He did also recommend the CK as a very versatile product however, for the same price you get 24oz of the Britemax as opposed to 16oz of the clearkote. That swung it for me.

I'm sure the Megs stuff is very good (I use Gold Class shampoo and tyre gel) although worth taking a look at the Britemax.

I'm now a detailing spray convert that's for sure&#8230;


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Alex_TT said:


> Look into Meguiars NXT generation speed detailer mate. i used it the other day on my silver TT and got a good finish, dont think it would make a difference if you used it on a darker colour though.


Does it smell as nice as the shampoo, might be able to get the missus to do it if it does :wink:


----------



## dab (Feb 13, 2010)

Cheers for the replies, i will take a look at all the ones that have been mentioned. :wink:


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Megs Last Touch is a great all round QD for using to add a bit of bling back, to priming pads to clay lube. Its is cut 1:1 with water so lasts forever.

Zaino Z8 and Dodo Red Mist are very good but different in that they a Protection QDs so will add some protection and shine. Out of the 2 I would go for Zaino Z8.

Victoria Wax QD is a very nice QD and adds a nice gloss but isn't a protection QD, just a moer fancy QD.

HTHs.


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

So are these the same as Autoglym aqua wax????

Wendy


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

wendy, qd is uesd top top up your wax ,instead of waxing your car everytime you wash it (if you use a good wax you can get away with waxinfg your car 3/4 times a year) you just top up the wax/shine with a qd, as i use dodo products i have to say red mist


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

DAZTTC said:


> Meguiars Ultimate detailer for me.
> 
> DAZ


+1

I use it during the drying process, and i found it helps a treat to keep the nasty swirls away!


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

zakkiaz said:


> So are these the same as Autoglym aqua wax????
> 
> Wendy


Yes and No, the Z8 and Red Mist do add protection like Aqua Wax but are Sealant based, not waxed based.

Megs Last Touch and Victoria QD do not however...


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

what wax do you recommend??


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

okay guys, guna giv ethe meguiires quick detailer a try today and will report back


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

I use Meguiars Last Touch. £24.99 for a gallon and you dilute with water 1:1 so it will last you ages. Much better value in the long run and it's the best QD. 
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/detailing ... d_225.html


----------

